# EOI Selection on the 12th Jan 2011



## samuelsoh (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. Just recently submitted my EOI online with INZ.
When my status was changed from 'submitted' to 'selected', i was so excited about it. But it has been 2 weeks since and no one from INZ contact me.
And when i went online to check my status again today, it's now back to 'submitted'....
I'm confused!!
Have my application been returned back to the pool???

Have anyone encounter this before??
I'm totally devastated...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

samuelsoh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Just recently submitted my EOI online with INZ.
> When my status was changed from 'submitted' to 'selected', i was so excited about it. But it has been 2 weeks since and no one from INZ contact me.
> ...


Hi Samuel

I'm not sure what happened here - have you heard anything else yet?

Looking at the January 12th selection, it looked like they were being very stringent on the points - over four-fifths of those selected had 140 points or more. See EOI 12 January 2011

It may be worth contacting them via the website and asking them what is happening.


----------



## samuelsoh (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Top Cat,

No one from INZ have contacted me since the selection....
I sent an email to the eoi team... hopefully they can give me an answer soon....


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

samuelsoh said:


> Hi Top Cat,
> 
> No one from INZ have contacted me since the selection....
> I sent an email to the eoi team... hopefully they can give me an answer soon....


Hi samualsoh
I have heard of them doing that when they feel the points you have given yourself are not accurate. It might actually be worthwhile phoning the INZ helpline. We have done that on a few occasions and they have been very helpful.


----------



## samuelsoh (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, the verdict is out... my point has been reduced from 135 to 120... that's why my application have been returned to the pool... Now i have to wait for it to be selected again....


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

samuelsoh said:


> Hi guys, the verdict is out... my point has been reduced from 135 to 120... that's why my application have been returned to the pool... Now i have to wait for it to be selected again....


Did they give a reason why?


----------



## samuelsoh (Jan 25, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Did they give a reason why?


I did not fulfill the requirements to claim points under the skills in a absolute job shortage area....
oh well.... tt's my bad.. did not read carefully...

now i just have to wait again....


----------



## sajamil (Nov 21, 2009)

I got "selected" in the recent EOI selection process. What are next steps?
Anyone could tell me the job market in Newzealand for a Solution Architect in ICT Industry with 8+ year of experience?

I know its all about how lucky you are but in normal cases how much time is required to hunt a decend job once you landed as alien in NZ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sajamil said:


> I got "selected" in the recent EOI selection process. What are next steps?
> Anyone could tell me the job market in Newzealand for a Solution Architect in ICT Industry with 8+ year of experience?
> 
> I know its all about how lucky you are but in normal cases how much time is required to hunt a decend job once you landed as alien in NZ?


That depends on so much - your industry, work experience, and even if your skills fit a job that is currently available.

With what you say above, you should find something as long as you're prepared to live in one of the larger cities.


----------

